# coppie e tradimento. può rinascere tutto?



## h1o (4 Agosto 2017)

*coppie e tradimento. può rinascere tutto?*

ciao a tutti
 mi chiedevo... quante persone qua,
tra traditi e non ....sono riusciti a riconciliare la famiglia dopo mesi/ anni? o è stato tempo perso?

c'è un modo nonostante tutto per ricostruire?
o  la possibilità di riuscita è impossibile???


Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi chiedevo... quante persone qua,
> tra traditi e non ....sono riusciti a riconciliare la famiglia dopo mesi/ anni? o è stato tempo perso?
> 
> ...


Nulla è impossibile, ma dipende da tanti fattori.

Il più importante x me è capire benissimo se l'altra persona ha tradito "contro" il rapporto (è noioso è insopportabile rutta sul divano, non si parla non si scopa è antipatico non ce la faccio più) oppure no


----------



## stany (4 Agosto 2017)

Io ho sempre creduto che chi tradisce non ama....Ma leggendo in questo forum le varie esperienze, non ho più molto questa convinzione.Tanto è stato detto e scritto sull'argomento; io non credo alla panacea del tradimento in quanto tale, relativamente ad un rapporto già irricuperabile,almeno per uno dei due soggetti (naturalmente il traditore,quasi sempre).
Che poi possa servire da agevolatore ad una messa in discussione del rapporto,qualora vi sia il perdono e la volontà di entrambi ,piuttosto che dare il colpo definitivo alla relazione,è nell'ordine delle cose.Detto così, tutto ed il contrario ê possibile. Tenendo conto che ciascun tradimento ha motivazioni diverse,ascrivibili a ,diciamo cinque (per catalogarlo) fattispecie che,per motivazione e "gravità" sono diverse tra loro,è evidente che ciascun tradito  avendo il pallino in mano (parafrasando il gioco delle bocce), stabilirà se il tradimento subito,per come è avvenuto,per la durata ,per le motivazioni e,soprattutto l'atteggiamento tenuto nel durante ,dal l traditore,possa essere compatibile,paradossalmente con quello atteso (l'atteggiamento) dalla persona che si conosceva (il traditore) .Esempio: se il mio partner è sempre stato chiaro,intelligibile,non machiavellico,costituirà un'aggravante,dal mio punto di vista,il fatto che ,magari mentre aveva rapporti intimi con l'amante,non fosse scontrosa/o e indisponibile nei miei confronti.Sarebbe più "coerente" e manifesterebbe più dignità se si comportasse in modo lineare anche nel momento del tradimento, ovvero, non manifestasse piu interesse nei miei confronti (ma la paraculaggine...).  
Ma ,come scrive qualcuno qui: le persone non cambiano,si rivelano. E la rivelazione può destabilizzare e conturbare....Il tradimento è tale,proprio perché si basa su bassezze e sotterfugi che mai si pensava potessero essere messi in atto dalla persona con cui si condivide la vita e si vorrebbe invecchiare. 
Per capire se si può riprendere,migliorando il rapporto che ,evidentemente per uno dei due era compromesso, si deve capire che cosa è rimasto!


----------



## insane (4 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi chiedevo... quante persone qua,
> tra traditi e non ....sono riusciti a riconciliare la famiglia dopo mesi/ anni? o è stato tempo perso?
> 
> ...


Per me dipende dal tradito, non dal traditore.. se sei in grado di essere cosi' superiore da ingoiare il rospo e andare avanti tutto e' possibile, ma devi essere un essere illuminato


----------



## h1o (4 Agosto 2017)

diciamo che io dopo aver tradito. anche se non stavo a casa con lei. ..
lei era consapevole anche se non aveva le prove. e ora lei ha fatto quello che lei pensava di me. però stavolta io gli dormivo accanto. 
sarà per me erano una botta  e via. lei è stata con uno per 7 mesi.

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io ho sempre creduto che chi tradisce non ama....Ma leggendo in questo forum le varie esperienze, non ho più molto questa convinzione.Tanto è stato detto e scritto sull'argomento; io non credo alla panacea del tradimento in quanto tale, relativamente ad un rapporto già irricuperabile,almeno per uno dei due soggetti (naturalmente il traditore,quasi sempre).
> Che poi possa servire da agevolatore ad una messa in discussione del rapporto,qualora vi sia il perdono e la volontà di entrambi ,piuttosto che dare il colpo definitivo alla relazione,è nell'ordine delle cose.Detto così, tutto ed il contrario ê possibile. Tenendo conto che ciascun tradimento ha motivazioni diverse,ascrivibili a ,diciamo cinque (per catalogarlo) fattispecie che,per motivazione e "gravità" sono diverse tra loro,è evidente che ciascun tradito  avendo il pallino in mano (parafrasando il gioco delle bocce), stabilirà se il tradimento subito,per come è avvenuto,per la durata ,per le motivazioni e,soprattutto l'atteggiamento tenuto nel durante ,dal l traditore,possa essere compatibile,paradossalmente con quello atteso (l'atteggiamento) dalla persona che si conosceva (il traditore) .Esempio: se il mio partner è sempre stato chiaro,intelligibile,non machiavellico,costituirà un'aggravante,dal mio punto di vista,il fatto che ,magari mentre aveva rapporti intimi con l'amante,non fosse scontrosa/o e indisponibile nei miei confronti.Sarebbe più "coerente" e manifesterebbe più dignità se si comportasse in modo lineare anche nel momento del tradimento, ovvero, non manifestasse piu interesse nei miei confronti (ma la paraculaggine...).
> Ma ,come scrive qualcuno qui: le persone non cambiano,si rivelano. E la rivelazione può destabilizzare e conturbare....Il tradimento è tale,proprio perché si basa su bassezze e sotterfugi che mai si pensava potessero essere messi in atto dalla persona con cui si condivide la vita e si vorrebbe invecchiare.
> Per capire se si può riprendere,migliorando il rapporto che ,evidentemente per uno dei due era compromesso, si deve capire che cosa è rimasto!


Non posso grassettare dal cell
Se uno è sempre stato chiaro probabilmente manifesta interesse per te nonostante l'amante proprio perché continua a provare l'interesse e non per paraculaggine


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> diciamo che io dopo aver tradito. anche se non stavo a casa con lei. ..
> lei era consapevole anche se non aveva le prove. e ora lei ha fatto quello che lei pensava di me. però stavolta io gli dormivo accanto.
> sarà per me erano una botta  e via. lei è stata con uno per 7 mesi.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per te è più pesante,perché tu con le scopate estemporanee non facevi progetti,mentre lei,se il suo amante avesse accettato di farsi un futuro con lei,ti avrebbe mollato già da un pezzo.
Questo ti brucia.
Purtroppo,in questo momento,tu sei il panchinaro richiamato perché il titolare ha dato forfait,e questo ti destabilizza.
In questo però,lei non ha grosse colpe,ha fatto come te,solo che lei per questa persona prova dei sentimenti molto forti,perché per arrivare a dire di mettersi assieme,bimbi compresi,con l'amante,significa che erano arrivati molto avanti con la relazione.
Non puoi recriminare nulla di lei.
Ti rimane solo di vedere che vuoi tu e se lei mente e ti considera come un utile idiota da ripiego.


----------



## Outdider (4 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per te è più pesante,perché tu con le scopate estemporanee non facevi progetti,mentre lei,se il suo amante avesse accettato di farsi un futuro con lei,ti avrebbe mollato già da un pezzo.
> Questo ti brucia.
> Purtroppo,in questo momento,tu sei il panchinaro richiamato perché il titolare ha dato forfait,e questo ti destabilizza.
> In questo però,lei non ha grosse colpe,ha fatto come te,solo che lei per questa persona prova dei sentimenti molto forti,perché per arrivare a dire di mettersi assieme,bimbi compresi,con l'amante,significa che erano arrivati molto avanti con la relazione.
> ...


La seconda che hai detto....


----------



## stany (5 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso grassettare dal cell
> Se uno è sempre stato chiaro probabilmente manifesta interesse per te nonostante l'amante proprio perché continua a provare l'interesse e non per paraculaggine


Difficile da capire....Nel durante ,manifestava interesse ; ma dopo la scoperta no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Difficile da capire....Nel durante ,manifestava interesse ; ma dopo la scoperta no.


Il mio era un discorso in generale visto che è un concetto che esce spesso


----------



## ologramma (5 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso in generale visto che è un concetto che esce spesso


o è il caldo o è venerdi sera:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> o è il caldo o è venerdi sera:sonar:


 Ma manco l'estate ti abbatte? Sempre mattiniero..... buongiorno


----------



## stany (5 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso in generale visto che è un concetto che esce spesso


Relazioni poliamorose...


----------



## ologramma (5 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma manco l'estate ti abbatte? Sempre mattiniero..... buongiorno


lo sono dalle 4


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per te è più pesante,perché tu con le scopate estemporanee non facevi progetti,mentre lei,se il suo amante avesse accettato di farsi un futuro con lei,ti avrebbe mollato già da un pezzo.
> Questo ti brucia.
> Purtroppo,in questo momento,tu sei il panchinaro richiamato perché il titolare ha dato forfait,e questo ti destabilizza.
> In questo però,lei non ha grosse colpe,ha fatto come te,solo che lei per questa persona prova dei sentimenti molto forti,perché per arrivare a dire di mettersi assieme,bimbi compresi,con l'amante,significa che erano arrivati molto avanti con la relazione.
> ...


già ... poi lei sta facendo di tutto... ora per me... e mi dice che non sono un ripiego ...
ha capito d'aver sbagliato... ma quelle parole me rimangono in testa tutti i giorni...e sto male...molto male....
lei cerca sempre i miei abbracci e baci...
però anche stasera gli ho ripetuto:
non torneremo mai più come prima.
ormai siamo diversi.
facevi progetti e io non l'ho mai fatto.
ti meriti di stare da sola. o cmq non ti meriti me.
aspettare un mese divisi per farmi dimenticare tutto?
può essere.. ma puo essere che  anche dopo anni io ancora pensi a tutto...
e nel frattempo divisi? ci ricostruiremo una nuova vita... entrambi... perché alla fine non ci viviamo più...
tu (cioè Lei) per quanto tu possa ripetermi all'infinito che è stata la conseguenza alle mie azioni...
potevi benissimo stroncare subito con me invece di prendermi per culo. tutti i giorni.
e se l'hai fatto una volta ... probabilmente lo rifarai IN seguito... perché credevi di non essere così..e invece lo sei... 
LO SIAMO.
lei mi risponde:
se non mi fregava un cazzo di te...non starei qui dopo che mi hai beccata....sarei andata via....
io in più in quel periodo di quell altro.. non ti ho mai mollato...
ti sei operato..sei stato male mesi chiuso a casa... per il periodo di riabilitazione....eppure stavo vicino a te...
io ho controbbattuto... 
preferivo mille.volte che mi lasciavi da solo...invece che prendermi per culo
..avendo due piedi in una scarpa...

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> già ... poi lei sta facendo di tutto... ora per me... e mi dice che non sono un ripiego ...
> ha capito d'aver sbagliato... ma quelle parole me rimangono in testa tutti i giorni...e sto male...molto male....
> lei cerca sempre i miei abbracci e baci...
> però anche stasera gli ho ripetuto:
> ...


Potete stare divisi dieci anni,ma se lei continua a vederlo e frequentarlo giorno dopo giorno,la vedo abbastanza dura.
Se non gliene fregava un cazzo di te,se ne sarebbe andata?Dove?Non certo dall'amore della sua vita,lui non la vuole...


----------



## h1o (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Potete stare divisi dieci anni,ma se lei continua a vederlo e frequentarlo giorno dopo giorno,la vedo abbastanza dura.
> Se non gliene fregava un cazzo di te,se ne sarebbe andata?Dove?Non certo dall'amore della sua vita,lui non la vuole...


lei mha detto che lui non lo sente più. 
che non gli frega nulla

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lei mha detto che lui non lo sente più.
> che non gli frega nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti ha già detto altre volte che non lo sentiva ed invece di nascosto... . Se non gli fregava niente non avrebbe scritto quello che ha scritto e sopratutto non ci sarebbe andata a letto per tutto quel tempo. La tua Signora a me pare che ti sottovaluta un pochino, crede che ti possa fare fesso quando vuole.


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lei mha detto che lui non lo sente più.
> che non gli frega nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora,se lei ti ha detto questo,sei in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Outdider (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Allora,se lei ti ha detto questo,sei in una botte di ferro.


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Allora,se lei ti ha detto questo,sei in una botte di ferro.


Con due buchi per la fuoriuscita delle protuberanze in evoluzione


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi chiedevo... quante persone qua,
> tra traditi e non ....sono riusciti a riconciliare la famiglia dopo mesi/ anni? o è stato tempo perso?
> 
> ...



Eccomi. Io e mia moglie, per non farci mancare nulla, ci siamo traditi vicendevolmente.

Tempo perso? No.

Meglio investire il tempo in una nuova relazione? Non lo so.

E' stata dura? Si, a volte al limite della sopportazione umana.

Come va oggi? Come ai vecchi tempi, ma entrambi siamo più vecchi, disillusi e furbi.


----------



## h1o (7 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi. Io e mia moglie, per non farci mancare nulla, ci siamo traditi vicendevolmente.
> 
> Tempo perso? No.
> 
> ...


quindi se torneresti indietro nel tempo...faresti la stessa scelta?

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Eccomi. Io e mia moglie, per non farci mancare nulla, ci siamo traditi vicendevolmente.
> 
> Tempo perso? No.
> 
> ...


In che modo più furbi e perchè?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Agosto 2017)

Outdider ha detto:


> In che modo più furbi e perchè?


Si cornificano a vicenda senza farsi sgamare


----------



## Outdider (7 Agosto 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si cornificano a vicenda senza farsi sgamare


Dai forse voleva dirci qualcos'altro.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> quindi se torneresti indietro nel tempo...faresti la stessa scelta?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk





Outdider ha detto:


> In che modo più furbi e perchè?


Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei, perchè in quel momento era ciò che volevo. Lo rifarei perchè sono certo che il tradimento faccia parte della natura umana. Lo rifarei perchè siamo ciò che facciamo e se sono quello che sono oggi, (più forte emotivamente, più maturo, meno ingenuo) è anche merito di quel periodo problematico e doloroso. Non posso rinnegare ciò che sono e sarebbe troppo facile dire col senno di poi, che non rifarei un "errore".

Siamo più "furbi", ma avrei dovuto scrivere più svegli, perchè sappiamo interpretare meglio le nostre necessità, evitando di andare a cercare altrove ciò che manca nella coppia in quel momento. Ecco, certamente la nostra coppia funziona meglio oggi che allora e dubito che senza quegli scossoni ci saremmo arrivati.

Detto questo, ci fosse stato un altro modo per venirci incontro e risparmiarci tanto dolore, sono tutt'orecchi.


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei, perchè in quel momento era ciò che volevo. Lo rifarei perchè sono certo che il tradimento faccia parte della natura umana. Lo rifarei perchè siamo ciò che facciamo e se sono quello che sono oggi, (più forte emotivamente, più maturo, meno ingenuo) è anche merito di quel periodo problematico e doloroso. Non posso rinnegare ciò che sono e sarebbe troppo facile dire col senno di poi, che non rifarei un "errore".
> 
> Siamo più "furbi", ma avrei dovuto scrivere più svegli, perchè sappiamo interpretare meglio le nostre necessità, evitando di andare a cercare altrove ciò che manca nella coppia in quel momento. Ecco, certamente la nostra coppia funziona meglio oggi che allora e dubito che senza quegli scossoni ci saremmo arrivati.
> 
> Detto questo, ci fosse stato un altro modo per venirci incontro e risparmiarci tanto dolore, sono tutt'orecchi.


Parlando?


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Parlando?


Tanto semplice quanto complicato. Fosse così facile e scontato il dialogo in una coppia, non esisterebbero problemi.


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Tanto semplice quanto complicato. Fosse così facile e scontato il dialogo in una coppia, non esisterebbero problemi.


Quindi,si.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi,si.


Sono fortemente convinto anch'io che per evitare qualunque problema di coppia sia necessario un dialogo costante e ingenuamente sincero.


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2017)

Perché mi viene in mente una battuta di Abatantuono in "Per amore solo per amore" regia di Veronesi? 

"Perché Dio ci ha  scelti!!! Bestia che culo!!!"

Che culo, eh, il tradimento.....


----------



## mistral (11 Agosto 2017)

Il tradimento lascia un rumore di sottofondo costante nella vita.
Come un acufene che in momenti si silenzio può essere insopportabile ,dare ai nervi e far fare cose non molto sensate.
A tutto ci si abitua anche  a quello che non avremmo voluto ,una causa per la quale ci rendiamo conto di aver lavorato solo noi.
Anche il traditore non credo se la passi bene con la consapevolezza di aver consegnato un'arma atomica in mano al tradito con tanto di licenza d'uso,consapevole che farsi riaccettare del tutto sarà lungo,complicato e senza garanzia di riuscita.
Tocca lavorare sodo ma questa volta in due.
Per la vita ideale se ne parla la prossima.


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il tradimento lascia un rumore di sottofondo costante nella vita.
> Come un acufene che in momenti si silenzio può essere insopportabile ,dare ai nervi e far fare cose non molto sensate.
> A tutto ci si abitua anche  a quello che non avremmo voluto ,una causa per la quale ci rendiamo conto di aver lavorato solo noi.
> Anche il traditore non credo se la passi bene con la consapevolezza di aver consegnato un'arma atomica in mano al tradito con tanto di licenza d'uso,consapevole che farsi riaccettare del tutto sarà lungo,complicato e senza garanzia di riuscita.
> ...


Mah ho qualche dubbio sulla consapevolezza della consegna ... temo piuttosto che il fatto di essersi stati fatti "pesare" possa permettere di arrogarsi il diritto di ... non so se mi sono spiegato a volte mi sembra di scrivere "as Ultimo style" . Rimane il fatto che quella sensazione di malinconia che ciclicamente pervade chi si trova a dover fare i conti con scelte non scelte è difficile da digerire ... culofan :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Martoriato (11 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> lei mha detto che lui non lo sente più.
> che non gli frega nulla
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche io dicevo cosi' a mia moglie. Oggi con quella " che non sentivo piu' e non mi fregava nulla " ci sto assieme e abbiamo un figlio.


----------



## h1o (12 Agosto 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Anche io dicevo cosi' a mia moglie. Oggi con quella " che non sentivo piu' e non mi fregava nulla " ci sto assieme e abbiamo un figlio.


non saprei che dirti...
lei vuole recuperare e io gli ho messo il muro.
e sta facendo di tutto.anzi da oggi torna a casa...
boh 
ormai non so più che pensare

Inviato dal mio Mi5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (14 Agosto 2017)

h1o ha detto:


> non saprei che dirti...
> lei vuole recuperare e io gli ho messo il muro.
> e sta facendo di tutto.anzi da oggi torna a casa...
> boh
> ...


Ma non ti aveva comunicato l'intenzione di prolungare il distacco oltre il mese prestabilito?


----------



## thomas (15 Agosto 2017)

In questi casi non andrebbero mai persi di vista i fattori pratici della controparte. Soldi, abitazione, lavoro, gestione dei figli. Può essere che lontano da casa tutto questo sia più difficile e quindi diventi un incentivo al ritorno. 

Le scelte femminili sono spesso ricoperte da sentimentalismi, ma nascondono (più o meno) inconsce razionalità. 

Altro fattore determinante è quanto ha scritto un altro utente qualche messaggio fa: "perché lui (l'amante di lei) non la vuole". È estremamente probabile che sia così. Nonostante lei possa ver investito tutto nella nuova relazione extra: l'altro ci avrà messo solo tante promesse vuote e sesso. Per questo "non la vuole", anche per questo lei torna, e anche per questo sei nel panico. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (15 Agosto 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> In questi casi non andrebbero mai persi di vista i fattori pratici della controparte. Soldi, abitazione, lavoro, gestione dei figli. Può essere che lontano da casa tutto questo sia più difficile e quindi diventi un incentivo al ritorno.
> 
> Le scelte femminili sono spesso ricoperte da sentimentalismi, ma nascondono (più o meno) inconsce razionalità.
> 
> ...


Il problema è tutto qui.
L'altro non vuole mollare tutto per lei,ma  continuare a scoparsela senza impegno,invece,gli torna benissimo.
Lei ha dimostrato che,anche se a malincuore,accetta questa situazione.
Probabilmente pensando di farlo capitolare prima o poi.
Ora,nell'incertezza,non vuole mollare la situazione casalinga,ma,logisticamente,non è cambiato nulla.
Lei continua a vedere e frequentare l'altro,a sentirlo,quindi il tentativo di ricominciare nascerebbe morto,con queste prerogative...


----------



## thomas (15 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Lei continua a vedere e frequentare l'altro,a sentirlo,quindi il tentativo di ricominciare nascerebbe morto,con queste prerogative...


Forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa o non ho letto qualche discussione precedente, ma personalmente non ho avuto la "certezza" che lei veda ancora l'amante. Certamente è una possibilità. Tuttavia in mancanza di prove è un ipotesi plausibile anche che non lo frequenti più è che voglia tornare realmente a casa. Il fatto è che ciò non toglie quanto si è detto prima. 

È dura da accettare per il maschile, però il tradimento femminile non è quasi mai una cosa leggera, una botta e via (come si usa dire). La femmina tradisce con l'anima: raccontandosi (più o meno inconsciamente) bugie per rendere tutto più realistico, se serve. Ciò ovviamente rende più complicato digerire la cosa per il maschio. 

"Tornare come prima" è impossibile, a meno di raccontarsela e raccontarsele ogni volta che la coscienza evidenzia le differenze, oppure a meno di non avercela proprio una coscienza. 



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (15 Agosto 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa o non ho letto qualche discussione precedente, ma personalmente non ho avuto la "certezza" che lei veda ancora l'amante. Certamente è una possibilità. Tuttavia in mancanza di prove è un ipotesi plausibile anche che non lo frequenti più è che voglia tornare realmente a casa. Il fatto è che ciò non toglie quanto si è detto prima.
> 
> È dura da accettare per il maschile, però il tradimento femminile non è quasi mai una cosa leggera, una botta e via (come si usa dire). La femmina tradisce con l'anima: raccontandosi (più o meno inconsciamente) bugie per rendere tutto più realistico, se serve. Ciò ovviamente rende più complicato digerire la cosa per il maschio.
> 
> ...


L'amante è,per lavoro,un cliente della moglie.
Lavora nella stanza sotto a quella di lei,fanno colazione e pranzo allo stesso bar,dire che non si vedano più mi sembra difficile da sostenere.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Settembre 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per te è più pesante,perché tu con le scopate estemporanee non facevi progetti,mentre lei,se il suo amante avesse accettato di farsi un futuro con lei,ti avrebbe mollato già da un pezzo.
> Questo ti brucia.
> Purtroppo,in questo momento,tu sei il panchinaro richiamato perché il titolare ha dato forfait,e questo ti destabilizza.
> In questo però,lei non ha grosse colpe,ha fatto come te,solo che lei per questa persona prova dei sentimenti molto forti,perché per arrivare a dire di mettersi assieme,bimbi compresi,con l'amante,significa che erano arrivati molto avanti con la relazione.
> ...


Mmmmh...no. 
Non è proprio così.
Perchè un conto è 'una botta e via' (o due, tre, venti), un altro è una relazione extra dai connotati molto più profondi.
Perchè, per stare alla domanda del post, nel primo caso sai che è stata commessa una leggerezza (scusabile o meno è un altro discorso), nell'altro - qualora il traditore esprima il desiderio di rimanere con il tradito - non si sa più chi è DAVVERO quella persona che dice di voler rimanere con te solo perchè la sua storia clandestina - strutturata in modo ben diverso dalla superficiale 'botta e via' - è stata scoperta.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Settembre 2017)

Kid ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro lo rifarei, perchè in quel momento era ciò che volevo. Lo rifarei perchè sono certo che il tradimento faccia parte della natura umana. Lo rifarei perchè siamo ciò che facciamo e se sono quello che sono oggi, (più forte emotivamente, più maturo, meno ingenuo) è anche merito di quel periodo problematico e doloroso. Non posso rinnegare ciò che sono e sarebbe troppo facile dire col senno di poi, che non rifarei un "errore".
> 
> Siamo più "furbi", ma avrei dovuto scrivere più svegli, perchè sappiamo interpretare meglio le nostre necessità, evitando di andare a cercare altrove ciò che manca nella coppia in quel momento. Ecco, certamente la nostra coppia funziona meglio oggi che allora e dubito che senza quegli scossoni ci saremmo arrivati.
> 
> Detto questo, ci fosse stato un altro modo per venirci incontro e risparmiarci tanto dolore, sono tutt'orecchi.


Post stupendo nel quale mi rivedo parecchio e rivedo parecchio anche quello che è successo a me. Grazie.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Post stupendo nel quale mi rivedo parecchio e rivedo parecchio anche quello che è successo a me. Grazie.


Di niente.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> È dura da accettare per il maschile, però *il tradimento femminile non è quasi mai una cosa leggera, *una botta e via (come si usa dire). *La femmina tradisce *con l'anima: *raccontandosi (più o meno inconsciamente) bugie *per rendere tutto più realistico, se serve. Ciò ovviamente rende più complicato digerire la cosa per il maschio.


Verità assolute.:up:
'Realistico' però lo sostituirei con : 'accettabile' 'giusto' 'giustificabile' 'comprensibile'....


----------



## thomas (16 Settembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verità assolute.:up:
> 'Realistico' però lo sostituirei con : 'accettabile' 'giusto' 'giustificabile' 'comprensibile'....


Si, ci sta. 
Scrivo "realistico" perché talvolta mentono per poter credere di essere amate o per sostenere sensazioni amorose che non hanno reale fondamento.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Settembre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Si, ci sta.
> Scrivo "realistico" perché talvolta mentono per poter credere di essere amate o per sostenere sensazioni amorose che non hanno reale fondamento.


La controprova la si ha quando vengono scoperte e tutto questo bel castello frana miserevolmente.
Ovviamente anche dopo la scoperta si tenderà a vestire di chissà quale pregnanza e/o importanza un rapporto viceversa evanescente (evanescente perchè non sopravvive alla 'scoperta').


----------



## arula (3 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me dipende dal tradito, non dal traditore.. se sei in grado di essere cosi' superiore da ingoiare il rospo e andare avanti tutto e' possibile, ma devi essere un essere illuminato


Dipende anche dal tradito se rendendosi conto di aver sbagliato, ha le 'palle' di ammettere di aver fatto una 'cazzata' senza se e senza ma.

Dopo di chè ti do ragione che il tradito deve essere, non superiore, ma talmente forte da passarci su
e non con un caterpillar :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il tradimento lascia un rumore di sottofondo costante nella vita.
> Come un acufene che in momenti si silenzio può essere insopportabile ,dare ai nervi e far fare cose non molto sensate.
> A tutto ci si abitua anche  a quello che non avremmo voluto ,una causa per la quale ci rendiamo conto di aver lavorato solo noi.
> Anche il traditore non credo se la passi bene con la consapevolezza di aver consegnato un'arma atomica in mano al tradito con tanto di licenza d'uso,consapevole che farsi riaccettare del tutto sarà lungo,complicato e senza garanzia di riuscita.
> ...


Vero Mistral.... condivido ogni parola


----------

